# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Epson 6200 F-Series Dye-Sublimation Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new wide-format dye sublimation printer offered by Coastal Business Supplies is a great way to offer custom decorated apparel, personalized gifts and imprinted promotional products. The new Epson SureColor F6200 is 44 inches wide and provides a complete, all-in-one dye-sublimation printing solution 

Improvements in this printer include a new media roll cover for rolls up to 6 inches in diameter. The capacity of the new waste ink bottle is now 2 liters, which lessens downtime. The new Epson UltraChrome DS HDK black ink, designed for use with this printer, is higher density producing richer black tones and greater contrast. 

The printer comes with Wasatch SoftRIP, a stand, Epson inks, spindle-free roll media adaptors, initial ink pack, waste ink bottle, AC power cable and a user guide kit with documentation and software. 

Coastal also offers the SureColor F7200 and the SureColor F9200 64-inch dye sublimation printers.
For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

